# Potting soil with sand cap?



## X45 (Dec 20, 2016)

Was originally thinking I was going to go with just pool filter sand, but considering going with potting soil with a sand cap. How messy does it get? Moving plants, corys digging, ect. Is it better to go with black sand as opposed to lighter sand? Am I just over thinking it and just do it? Going in my 225.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Dirt becomes messy when pulling up plants. The roots will pull up dirt particles. If you aren't planning to use a bunch of stems that requiring topping and removing the older growth you won't have much of a mess. You can cap it With sand a couple of inches deep which will make the corries a non problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X45 (Dec 20, 2016)

2 inches of sand? Will that be to much? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I've had no problems with topping and replanting,I just have to be careful when I do a large water change,not to let it splash,even then,it isn't a very big mess.

In one tank,I used 1 1/2 inches of both MGOCPM and BDBS,the other I only used an inch of both.It's only been a month or less on both tanks,but I couldn't be happier with the results so far,though I haven't added any fauna to either tank yet.

I also have a couple of small orchid pots with regular topsoil and a (1/2") cap of sand,and those kick up a small cloud when I replant in them,I just set those up as an experiment.MGOCPM,when disturbed,mostly kicks up a few small pieces of wood that sit on top of the sand..kinda gives it a natural look.

Before setting up your big tank,get a small tank and set it up and try it out first,and then decide.like a little 5 gallon or something.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Willcooper said:


> Dirt becomes messy when pulling up plants. The roots will pull up dirt particles. If you aren't planning to use a bunch of stems that requiring topping and removing the older growth you won't have much of a mess./QUOTE]
> 
> Stemmed plants are not a problem in dirt. You can either let new bushy growth come up from the stems, or you can cut the stems off at the base, leaving the roots in the dirt and replanting the tops.
> 
> ...


----------

